# MS Access to MySQL converter



## Kumomusic (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all,

Can anyone help me out?

I'm wanting to convert an existing Microsoft Access database into a MySQL, which will be uploaded into a php shopping cart. I'm using my Intel Macbook Pro.

Anyone know of a software (Free/shareware) which i could use to do this?

thanks in advance.

JB


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 16, 2007)

Another post on this same subject on macosx.com:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/switchers-windows-mac-converts/272041-ms-access-mysql.html#post1310885

On the pc:
http://www.softgalaxy.net/access-mysql/index.html

Do it manually:
http://www.programmingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=18466

Another app:
http://www.soft32.com/download_16343.html

All the apps I've found so far are pc apps.


----------

